# Check valve screen



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

How important is the check valve screen and what is the check valve function on the leaf plate of 1984 johnson 15.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

There is a picture here http://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/OB%20images/reed_valves.jpg


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Scared to start this motor new rings, seals, thermostat, etc. installed don't want to mess anything up during break-in.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Buy a good aftermarket reed setup, they say they help top end, but they definately smooth idle


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> what is the check valve function


Going from memory, 20 plus years ago, I think that screen
and check valve are part of the oil scavenging system.
Pulls excess 2 stroke oil out of the bottom of the crankcase and back into use.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Talked to a mechanic he thinks by design it is to keep fuel from pooling. He did not think it would harm motor to run without screen. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't know the technical terms are but Brett is on track. What they do is to create a little bit of pressure and surface tension so the mix is delivered in a controlled manner and not spit through the hole.

Similar to the reason your house faucet have screens in them.


----------

